# Μεταλήθεια: το πολιτικό νήμα



## dominotheory (Jan 17, 2017)

Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από εδώ:
Ο Τραμπ και το επιτελείο του, οι πρωταγωνιστές του Brexit, *ή ο ημέτερος ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*, δεν επιχειρούσαν μέσα σε ένα σύνολο εν γένει αληθών ισχυρισμών να διοχετεύσουν κάτι ψευδές ώστε να παραπλανήσουν συγκεκριμένα και να εξαπατήσουν. Αυτοί και οι οπαδοί τους που αναπαρήγαγαν τους ισχυρισμούς τους μαζικά δεν έδιναν δεκάρα για το τι είναι αληθές. Δεν ενδιαφέρονταν να το μάθουν, δεν ενδιαφέρονταν να ελέγξουν οτιδήποτε.​ 


Earion said:


> Ο Τραμπ και το επιτελείο του, οι πρωταγωνιστές του Brexit, ή ο ημέτερος ΣΥΡΙΖΑ



post-truth politics: example #1 [όταν κόβεις τον Κουν (θα σου 'τρωγε πολλές λέξεις), επειδή οι πολιτικές εξαρτήσεις σου -ή, ίσως, ιδεοληψίες :devil:- υπαγορεύουν άλλου είδους προτεραιότητες]


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2017)

Ποιός έιναι ο Κουν;


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 17, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ποιός έιναι ο Κουν;



_*The Structure of Scientific Revolutions*_ (1962; second edition 1970; third edition 1996; fourth edition 2012) is a book about the history of science by philosopher Thomas S. Kuhn. Its publication was a landmark event in the history, philosophy, and sociology of scientific knowledge and triggered an ongoing worldwide assessment and reaction in—and beyond—those scholarly communities. Kuhn challenged the then prevailing view of progress in "normal science". Normal scientific progress was viewed as "development-by-accumulation" of accepted facts and theories. Kuhn argued for an episodic model in which periods of such conceptual continuity in normal science were interrupted by periods of revolutionary science. The discovery of "anomalies" during revolutions in science leads to new paradigms. New paradigms then ask new questions of old data, move beyond the mere "puzzle-solving" of the previous paradigm, change the rules of the game and the "map" directing new research.


----------

